# Am I wrong for feeling that I would love to no my recipient?



## stevie_lloyd (Oct 2, 2012)

As I am a donor I can't get the thought that I would love to no my recipient is that wrong what do you other ladies think Should it be a choice?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i think that is a natural feeling, i think i'd feel exactly the same way, and i also think it would be dangerous to know. 
i think it would be a nightmare to know i think everything you found out you'd want to know a bit more and your imagination would run away with you. Donating eggs is a wonderful kind altruistic thing but i think if one were to know too much about the recipient it would become more as if you'd think they'd be raising 'your' child... i think you need (for own safety and sanity) to let go at the point of donation and not think beyond it. everything you found out would just start building in your mind into a little imaginary picture which would never be real..


----------

